# samba4 und gentoo?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich hier einige PCs mit Windows 8.1 habe, habe ich mir überlegt, ob ich mir mit Samba einen PDC aufsetze.

Soweit, so gut, leider aber baucht man für Win 8  aber Samba 4.

HIER und HIER steht beschrieben, dass samba 4, Python 2.4 benötigt.

Da ja nun bei mir Python 2 und 3 installiert ist,

```
server01 ~ # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.3 *

  [4]   python3.4

server01 ~ #
```

stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es wohl möglich wäre, via "eselect" auf Python 2 umzustellen und nach der Installation wieder zurückzugehen auf Python 3 und dann im Initscript von Samba etwas in der Richtung wie,

```
export PYTHON_VERSION=2
```

hinzuzufügen?

Würde das funktionieren?

----------

## 3PO

Hmmm....,

hat denn wirklich Niemand eine Idee dazu?   :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Du kannst eselect python ein --python2 bzw. ein --python3 mitgeben. Beispiel:

```
# eselect python list --python2

Available Python 2 interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *
```

Sinnvollerweise sollte aber ein Python-Programm sowieso die passende Python-Version per Shebang-Zeile anfragen also z. B.:

```
#!/usr/bin/env python2
```

oder weniger portabel auch

```
#!/usr/bin/python2
```

----------

## 3PO

Schon klar, aber das war nicht Frage und löst auch mein Problem nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Kannst du die Frage nochmal etwas präzisieren? Scheinbar hab ich dann die Frage nicht verstanden.

Laut deinem ersten Link wird übrigens nur Python 2 generell benötigt und nicht explizit Python 2.4 ("2.4.2 or later"):

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo uses Python 3 as the default python interpreter, but at this time Samba requires Python 2 (2.4.2 or later).

 

Und das ist auch nicht das einzige Programm, das (noch) Python 2 braucht.

Ich versteh nicht ganz, wo das Problem ist, weil Python 2 und Python 3 können ja problemlos gleichzeitig installiert sein und pro Script selektiv ausgeführt werden. Und Python 2 hast du ja laut deinem erstem Post installiert.

Was genau macht denn jetzt eigentlich Probleme?

----------

## 3PO

Nun das Problem ist folgendes:

Wie Du ja schon richtig bemerkt hast, habe ich Python 3 und 2 installiert und als Standard Interpreter ist 3.3 ausgewählt.

So weit, so gut. Im Wiki steht geschrieben: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo uses Python 3 as the default python interpreter, but at this time Samba requires Python 2 (2.4.2 or later).

 

Da  ich ja u. A. auch 2.7.x installiert habe, sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

Des Weiteren steht im Wiki, dass man vor der Installation via eselect auf Python 2 umstellen soll.

Auch bis hierher, kein Problem.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob ich NACH(!) der Installation wieder auf  Python 3 umstellen kann, oder ob dann Samba nörgelt?

Die zweite Frage war/ist, ob man im Initscript, evtl. via "export", eine zu verwendende Python Version mitzugeben?

Nun könnte man ja sagen: "Versuche es doch einfach!", leider aber ist das nicht so einfach, denn laut Wiki, ist wenn mal Samba4 installiert wurde, kein zurück mehr möglich und bevor ich mir meine jetzige Installation zerschieße, würde ich halt schon gerne sichergehen, ob das alles funktioniert.  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das nach einem umstellen mittels "eselect python" meist auch ein python-update und somit ein neubauen einiger Pakete nötig wird, würde ich mal sagen das dein Vorhaben nicht funktionieren wird. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus das bei dem ganzen Python noch deine kleinste Sorge sein dürfte, denn so weit ich weiß setzt Samba4 zwingend auf "heimdal" als Kerberos-Implementation und das verursacht einige Konflikte mit "mit-krb5".

----------

## 3PO

Das ist natürlich doof, das heißt dann wohl, dass das Projekt "Linux PDC mit Windows 8.x Clients" erstmal gestorben ist?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## l3u

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Nun könnte man ja sagen: "Versuche es doch einfach!"

 

Das wäre jetzt auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.

 *3PO wrote:*   

> leider aber ist das nicht so einfach, denn laut Wiki, ist wenn mal Samba4 installiert wurde, kein zurück mehr möglich

 

Das kann ich mir jetzt wirklich nicht vorstellen. Wenn man ein Backup aller Konfigurationsdateien macht, und die nach einem Downgrade wieder herstellt, was soll da schiefgehen?

Ansonsten: Probier es doch einfach in einer virtuellen Maschine aus. Setz ein Basissystem auf. Mach einen Snapshot. Wenn was daneben geht, dann lösch den Snapshot.

Zu Kerberos kann ich nichts sagen … aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, dass alle 4.x-Samba-Versionen hardmasked sind …

----------

## szegedigy

http://wiki.indie-it.com/index.php?title=Samba

----------

## 3PO

 *szegedigy wrote:*   

> http://wiki.indie-it.com/index.php?title=Samba

 

Und was genau soll mir dieser Link sagen??

----------

